

Ask HN: What is your ideal income? - NeilRShah

So this was inspired by the other thread on income sources that's on the front page right now.<p>This one may be even more personal... But it's something that I've been thinking a lot about lately.<p>How much money do you need to feel secure?<p>To make this reasonable - lets do it like this:<p>1. How much income would be your absolute base requirement for 2013?<p>2. How much money do you want to be comfortable - pay all your bills, put an average amount away, and not "worry" about money.<p>3. What would be a realistic, "reach" amount for 2013? Something that you would be happily surprised by, but isn't totally out of the question. (no cheating! The lottery doesn't count...)<p>To make this work - let us know how many folks you are supporting, and what city you're living in.<p>Looking forward to seeing the results!
======
shanelja
I currently earn around GBP460 per month (Yeah... no typo... 460)

This is my first job as a programmer, so I'm coming in from the "I'll work for
nearly nothing if you discard the lack of a degree for long enough to see how
good I really am" perspective, though I have it written in to my contract that
I get a wage increase of GBP0.60 for every 2 months I'm employed there for the
first year, then if they still want me, they hire me for the same they pay
their other employees who hold degrees.

460 is really low, I am broke all the time, I refuse to take government hand
outs on principle (I am a very proud person) and my girlfriend doesn't work.

I came from a poor family, I wasn't expected to even attend high school, let
alone graduate from it. The way I look at it this this, in a few years time, I
could be very well off, or I could not be. There is really no middle ground
for me, I will fight tooth and nail to succeed in this industry.

Add to this the news that my girlfriend is pregnant (I literally just found
this out about 2 hours ago, clearblue pregnancy test which cost about 1/20th
of my monthly wage decided to drop that bomb on me!) and you can see that my
situation is pretty dire.

I would love to move on to another job some time soon, hopefully higher paying
or in a nicer area, but this is unlikely to happen until I have some serious
experience behind me.

All in all, I want around GBP800 per month, to be comfortable, but a realistic
amount to start next year is probably more like GBP600.

Truth be told though, I'm still in shock (I'm only 19, wasn't really expecting
this) and really worried about my financial future.

I live in Lancashire, England and I support myself and my girlfriend. Also, to
digress slightly, I like the name Oliver John. Oliver John Armstrong - that's
worth every penny I'll ever own.

Edit: Rewrote that god awful post.

~~~
akldfgj
Are you planning to accept government-provided healthcare for the pregnancy
and newborn?

~~~
shanelja
Yes, but that is a case where the safety of my family really comes before my
pride, I would never intentionally do anything to endanger my family.

------
biagio3d
I live in Romania (Satu Mare county), currently earning around $1000 - $1100
per month from my 9 - 5 job, and I'm also working from time to time as a
freelancer earning between $300 - $600 per month (I do this only in my free
time, which is less and less, approx. 20 hours per week).

Taxes per mont are between $170 - $200, so all in all we make $1430 - $1800
per month.

I'm married, and I have a 4 year old daughter.We have a car (gas it's pretty
expensive around here and our debt is around $9000), my wife makes around $300
per month.

Here are my responses:

1\. $2500 2\. $4000 3\. $6000

------
helen842000
Min = £10k ($16k) take home. Equiv to £11k ($17.5k) salary

Ideal = £25k ($40k) take home. Equiv to £36k ($57.5k)salary

Realistic = I'd be very happily surprised if I could reach my ideal in 2013,
it doesn't sound too unreasonable, does it?

If I could find a role supporting awesome products & customers with the chance
to improve my development skills too that would be my perfect outcome for
2013, way more impactful than hitting a particular salary target.

------
nyan_sandwich
I'm near-broke and unemployed.

I can live on <$10k/yr (maybe as low as $6k)

I imagine myself with $10k being comfortable.

If I get a job (working on it), I'd expect $40k for 2013, would not be too
suprised at $60 for some crazy tar-sands job. (I'm a mechanical engineer,
and/or programmer).

Supporting myself in Vancouver, BC.

I want more. There is no enough. All money over $10k will go to charity. At
least that's the ambition.

------
thiagodotfm
São Paulo, Brazil. I'm a full stack dev(ruby/node.js).

1\. $30k/y 2\. $20k/y 3\. $50k/y

Salary rates here sucks balls, my dream is to get clients and then
freelance(I'm awesome technically, but got no contacts or whatsoever) and make
what an US developer would(60-70k).

------
temp8675309
Absolute base would be about $70k to pay for living expenses for myself and my
family. To be comfortable, I'd like to make about $90k. A realistic, "reach"
amount would be $140k based on freelancing 20 hours a week at $60 an hour as
well as my day job.

~~~
manglav
what state do you live in? Taxes vary, and can shift the salary by 15-20%.

------
jamesjguthrie
Myself, fiancee and 1 year old son live on about £20k a year at the moment, we
do fine and are saving for our wedding in July. I reckon we'll need about £30k
annually to not have to worry about money - until we have more babies!

------
armenarmen
Trying tO get to 3000 PLN a month, I'm American but used to live in Poland and
would really like to move back. Passive wise I'm maybe a quarter of the way
there

------
pmtarantino
Living in Buenos Aires, Argentina, and still with my parents (I am 21), I
would be more than glad with 1.500 USD per month.

------
sandeepshetty
Mumbai, India. Married with a 17 month old daughter. Home owner.

1\. > $3000/mo 2\. > $4000/mo 3\. $4000/mo

------
traxtech
Toulouse, France. Single 1\. $2k/month 2\. $4k/month 3\. $5k/month

